# Grooving And Parting Tool



## Bamban (Sep 15, 2016)

Any of you folks ever tried this tool from this seller? Looks inexpensive enough compared to the Iscar. Thinling about getting one just to see how this particular version works. It is very similar to the Shars offering for 20 some $ cheaper.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/291860725784

Instead of starting another thread, here is follow up to the grooving and parting blade. When I bought my ACER 1236 it came with a bunch of AXA Aloris holders, one of which is a 77. It sat in the box all these months. Now that I am commissioning the Jet Lathe 1024 I am looking for a dedicated grooving and parting, thus the reason for looking at the eBay options. The question. Does the Aloris AXA 77 take just any .750 width blade or it has to be the proprietary Aloris blade?


----------



## mikey (Sep 15, 2016)

It should take any P or T-type or insert blade of sufficient height (3/4").


----------



## 4GSR (Sep 15, 2016)

The 77 holder will not take a P or T style blade.

It is made for their proprietary blade that they sell. I found this out on a CA-77 holder I bought several years ago.  The common parting tool blade that takes the GT style inserts would not fit.  But I got lucky and found some NOS blades with brazed on carbide inserts.  I've recently sold the holder and blades to a member here on H-M.
Ken

EDIT: You maybe able to modify the holder using a carbide endmill.  Aloris holders are very hard, 60+HRC.


----------



## Bamban (Sep 15, 2016)

Thank you for the responses.

I read the 77 description in the Aloris site, kind-of encrypted to me whether other .750 blades with or without inserts would work properly in it. I suppose I would be on the look out for some .750 NOS Aloris blades. In the meantime I might take my chance on the ChiCom blade/insert/holder kit I posted the link.

Also in the box of goodies there is an AXA 7 with the angled slot to hold the blade. I may research what kind of blades would work properly with it.


----------



## mikey (Sep 16, 2016)

I stand corrected. I was thinking of my AXA7. However, I also have the AXA71, which takes the taller 1-1/2" blades and the angled hold down part is the same as the 77 so it should take the blade you linked to, Bamban.


----------



## Bamban (Sep 16, 2016)

mikey said:


> I stand corrected. I was thinking of my AXA7. However, I also have the AXA71, which takes the taller 1-1/2" blades and the angled hold down part is the same as the 77 so it should take the blade you linked to, Bamban.



Thank you, appreciate the response.


----------



## 4GSR (Sep 16, 2016)

I would take a chance on it.  If all fails, you have a holder that can be used in a #1 or #2 tool block, if you purchase the eBay one.

F.Y.I., I went and measured the 19-2 Newcomer blade in my holder. It measures about .730" high.  This should tell you if it will fit or not.  Remember, these blades have square bottom edge with the top edge having a slight double beveled edge.  Ken


----------



## Charles Spencer (Sep 16, 2016)

I had been using the axa cut off tool holder that came with my QCTP holding HSS or brazed carbide cut off blades.  Recently I got this:

http://www.banggood.com/MGEHR1212-2...-Cut-with-4pcs-MGMN200-Inserts-p-1053298.html

With no change in any other aspect of my set up I've enjoyed much better results.  It's faster and more rigid.  You can hold it in a regular axa turning tool holder.

PS If you order it then pay the extra $0.72 to get Priority Direct Mail.  It's much faster.


----------



## Bamban (Sep 16, 2016)

4gsr said:


> I would take a chance on it.  If all fails, you have a holder that can be used in a #1 or #2 tool block, if you purchase the eBay one.
> 
> F.Y.I., I went and measured the 19-2 Newcomer blade in my holder. It measures about .730" high.  This should tell you if it will fit or not.  Remember, these blades have square bottom edge with the top edge having a slight double beveled edge.  Ken



Ken,

I just measueed the 77, the 19-2 should fit fine. The 77 is a nice piece, I might as well put it to use. Thank you.

Just clicked off the order.

Nez


----------



## Bamban (Sep 16, 2016)

Charles Spencer said:


> I had been using the axa cut off tool holder that came with my QCTP holding HSS or brazed carbide cut off blades.  Recently I got this:
> 
> http://www.banggood.com/MGEHR1212-2...-Cut-with-4pcs-MGMN200-Inserts-p-1053298.html
> 
> ...



Charles,

For the price it might be worth checking out. Thank you for the link.

Nez


----------



## 4GSR (Sep 16, 2016)

Charles Spencer said:


> I had been using the axa cut off tool holder that came with my QCTP holding HSS or brazed carbide cut off blades.  Recently I got this:
> 
> http://www.banggood.com/MGEHR1212-2...-Cut-with-4pcs-MGMN200-Inserts-p-1053298.html
> 
> ...



That's a nice grooving tool for the money!  If I didn't have a dozen of different one's already, I would buy one!


----------

